# Percy the Betta <3



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

This is Percy! He is my first betta. He's only about 2 inches long from his nose to the tip of his tail. He is red, but has little stripes on him that change color when he moves!


----------



## DogHorseBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Hes super cut


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the iridescence he's got! He's a lovely shade of red as well!


----------

